# Form T1135 and stock options trades



## trader604 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi, 

I hope someone can answer this question.

If I have options trades (such as call options giving you the right to buy a stock) in a non-registered account, do I have to report them in form T1135?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Woz (Sep 5, 2013)

If you buy call options you would need to include it in your T1135. It's less clear for other types of options, but most likely you do not need to list long puts, or short calls and puts.

Long calls are covered under the CRA's definition of foreign property in section 233(1) of the income tax act:

http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/I-3.3/page-261.html?#s-233.3
"(i) property that, under the terms or conditions thereof or any agreement relating thereto, is convertible into, is exchangeable for or confers a right to acquire, property that is specified foreign property,"


----------

